Ask HN: What Day/Part-time Job you had in order to fund your startup? - quotz
======
JunaidBhai
Worked on quite a few startups over the decade.

Each time working for a day job and then investing it on an idea and pursuing
it full-time. Currently pursuing: [http://draftss.com](http://draftss.com) for
10 months and have successfully achieved $8k MRR.

Still working on creating more products under Draftss. Launched
[http://draftss.com/getfeedback](http://draftss.com/getfeedback) this month.
Working on another one for February.

------
mooreds
I had an understanding co-founder and worked as an AWS instructor which
covered some of my income needs and took me away from the startup about 6-9
working days a month. Before that I also was a straight up contractor working
about 50% of the time.

I also dug into savings. And eventually departed the startup.

So may not be the best role model. :)

~~~
quotz
Haha you are a good role model! I think most people are contracting/consulting
in order to bootstrap their business

